# What would you charge for a baby blanket?



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I am working on a baby blanket for my SIL for her to give as a baby shower gift. She is paying for the yarn and choked up a little when I told her it was $40, but said to go ahead anyway. (I may have bought too much yarn, if so, I'll only charge her for what I need.) She also offered to pay me for my time. Since she is a close relative and we are good friends, I don't plan to charge her nearly as much as I would a mere acquaintance. 

Here's my question: the blanket will be about 30" square, a basket weave stitch (easy) with a garter stitch border, and done on size 13 needles. It's a fairly easy project. Just for my info, what would y'all charge for something like this, if you were not doing it for a close friend or family member or charity? Like, if you were just selling it for what it's really worth? I would appreciate any info, thanks. I'm in my first year of knitting and I have been told I do really nice work, but I have never sold anything and would like to get some idea of an appropriate price. :roll:


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

I wouldn't charge my SIL. That's just me though.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

I've never charged for anything I've made for others either, and I've been knitting since I was a child. I would, however, like to know what answers others provide.
I too had the experience, many times, when people were shocked at the cost of materials for knitting. A lot of people are still locked in the past when we knitters & crocheters, or perhaps our Moms or Grandmas, used to knit because it was cheaper than buying. They still think if you give something handmade, it's because you're too cheap to buy something nicer.
Certainly not my opinion, but what I've heard from other knitters.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I knit for the joy of knitting. I don't think I could ever charge what my time is worth. Consequently, I give away everything I knit. I would be happy with the yarn. Look at how much time that blanket is going to take--even assuming 16 hrs at $5 per hr, would be $80, plus the $40. Would anyone ever pay that? Some people say 3 times the cost of the yarn--again getting you to over $100. I don't know anyone that would pay that. If I were to make knitting a business, it would take the joy out of it. 
I do say no to making things for other people to give as gifts. I knit for family and friends (including my children's families and friends), church and winter items for a shelter. i also work full time. My to do list is too long.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I don't charge for anything I make I give all away. I knit and crochet because I like to do it.


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't think I'd charge anything for my SIL. If she insisted on it, I'd say, "Let's go to lunch or for coffee," or something like that.


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

O


KnitNorth said:


> I've never charged for anything I've made for others either, and I've been knitting since I was a child. I would, however, like to know what answers others provide.
> I too had the experience, many times, when people were shocked at the cost of materials for knitting. A lot of people are still locked in the past when we knitters & crocheters, or perhaps our Moms or Grandmas, used to knit because it was cheaper than buying. They still think if you give something handmade, it's because you're too cheap to buy something nicer.
> Certainly not my opinion, but what I've heard from other knitters.


Oh my you are probably right in people thinking it's less expensive...I am making a very good friend a baby blanket now... I sure hope she doesn't think that! The wool itself was $72.00... any tactful way to say this to her??? She will love it I know but now I am worried!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe paying relatives or friends can lead to disagreements or hurt feelings. Therefore, I agree with those that say they would not charge for their time.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

alvadee said:


> I wouldn't charge my SIL. That's just me though.


Me either


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

alvadee said:


> I wouldn't charge my SIL. That's just me though.


Normally I wouldn't charge my SIL either. The only reason I'm charging my SIL anything at all is because she told me she would want more of these in the future. Her daughter (my niece) had 13 bridesmaids at her wedding and my SIL told me she plans to ask me to knit one baby blanket for each one, when/if they have their first baby. My SIL is very well off, and if I don't charge her anything, she will be embarrassed to ask me for more in the future. I know her very well, and if she knows I'm not going to charge her something for my work, she won't ask me to do another one for her. And since we are such good friends, I do want to knit these blankets for her to give. She can be known as the friend's mom who always brings hand-knit items. So I plan to charge her $10 or so, just a token sum. :wink:

My question is what would other people charge if it was just for an acquaintance, or even just a regular old "customer." :roll:


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

countryknitwit said:


> I knit for the joy of knitting. I don't think I could ever charge what my time is worth. Consequently, I give away everything I knit. I would be happy with the yarn. Look at how much time that blanket is going to take--even assuming 16 hrs at $5 per hr, would be $80, plus the $40. Would anyone ever pay that? Some people say 3 times the cost of the yarn--again getting you to over $100. I don't know anyone that would pay that. If I were to make knitting a business, it would take the joy out of it.
> I do say no to making things for other people to give as gifts. I knit for family and friends (including my children's families and friends), church and winter items for a shelter. i also work full time. My to do list is too long.


Ditto! Those are my thoughts as well! However, I'm retired and I knit as much as I want. Someday, I'll have to get serious about cleaning my house........


----------



## Daisy Cottage Designs (Apr 24, 2014)

When selling handmade items online (to make money), I always charge for the materials plus 10/hr for my time. I've never had an issue with someone paying that much before. I think I would have a much harder time charging family or friends, but if they asked to hire me to make something, that is what I would tell them.


----------



## Solitaire (Apr 24, 2012)

I've been in this situation before and it was a bit awkward. I have had people ask me, "what would you charge to make me ........?" I don't like to charging anyone to make them anything. Especially, because I can't put a price on my time & I enjoy knitting & crocheting. I've been knitting & crocheting since I was about 10 years old. If it's a afghan for a adult, I've asked them to just pay for the yarn, unless you're knitting & crocheting as a means of financial support. Then that's another topic for discussion.

I wish you well!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> Ditto! Those are my thoughts as well! However, I'm retired and I knit as much as I want. Someday, I'll have to get serious about cleaning my house........


I can relate about the house! I, too, give away more than I keep. I've never sold anything. I was just wondering, if I was to sell something once in a while for a real "hand-knitted item" price, what would I charge? I really don't want to make it a business, I agree that would take all the fun out of it. But it would be fun to sell something once in a while, maybe at a boutique where rich ladies shop, or at a high-end craft show, if such a thing exists. Maybe I'm just dreaming here anyway.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i am sorry, but i cant just give my stuff a way. i use to set up at a craft show and sold baby blankets for about 40.oo$ i need that money to bye more yarn, since my ssc is not much. and when i am done paying bills, i dont have much left.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

I have never charged relatives either- always gifted, including the yarn but what DaisyCottageDesigns stated sounds very reasonable.


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

$25 plus yarn


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

at $10/hr it would be terribly expensive to buy hand knit items. I kinda double the cost of the yarn. If she paid for the yarn I would not charge more than $25 for a blanket, maybe less depending on how long it took to do and if it was a complicated pattern.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

a While back there was this discussion. Here's a link for pricing your items http://craftscalculator.com/
I think it is way too high, but you might check it out.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> Normally I wouldn't charge my SIL either. The only reason I'm charging my SIL anything at all is because she told me she would want more of these in the future. Her daughter (my niece) had 13 bridesmaids at her wedding and my SIL told me she plans to ask me to knit one baby blanket for each one, when/if they have their first baby. My SIL is very well off, and if I don't charge her anything, she will be embarrassed to ask me for more in the future. I know her very well, and if she knows I'm not going to charge her something for my work, she won't ask me to do another one for her. And since we are such good friends, I do want to knit these blankets for her to give. She can be known as the friend's mom who always brings hand-knit items. So I plan to charge her $10 or so, just a token sum. :wink:
> 
> My question is what would other people charge if it was just for an acquaintance, or even just a regular old "customer." :roll:


 When my local yarn shop asked me to knit for the shop they offered to pay me 10 cents per yard for my efforts. Of course they would be supplying the yarn. It looks like most of us don't charge for our knitting and I haven't done that either. With so many requests possibly coming up, I would offer to teach her to knit. Otherwise this could get out of hand and you could get resentful.


----------



## Solitaire (Apr 24, 2012)

I just took a look at the Craft Calculator and was shocked on much I could have charged for a afghan 40x60, just finished for my niece (8 years old). $320.00! :shock: My brother would have asked me, "Are you CRAZY!!!"


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

I knit for one of our local hospitals so when someone ask me that question I let them know anything past the cost of the yarn will go to pay for yarn for my hospital projects, and I let them decided how much they want to add. They usually add more then I would be comfortably in charging.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

there are too many knitters in our little town to sell anything here. They won't even pay $25 for a pair of socks including the yarn


----------



## Solitaire (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh, I did forget, I made a afghan for my 1st cousin and she asked me how much. I told her, just the cost of the yarn. But, she did send me $60.00 for making it. I had enough yarn left over to make her a hat & cowl. 

Even with those who ask me "how much?" And, I tell them the cost of the yarn. And, I give them a idea of how much the yarn may cost. Never ask me to make them one!


----------



## Solitaire (Apr 24, 2012)

Both of the afghans I made were with double skeins.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> I can relate about the house! I, too, give away more than I keep. I've never sold anything. I was just wondering, if I was to sell something once in a while for a real "hand-knitted item" price, what would I charge? I really don't want to make it a business, I agree that would take all the fun out of it. But it would be fun to sell something once in a while, maybe at a boutique where rich ladies shop, or at a high-end craft show, if such a thing exists. Maybe I'm just dreaming here anyway.


 You might check on Etsey to see what others charge who are "in the business". You might be surprised! :lol:


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Solitaire said:


> Even with those who ask me "how much?" And, I tell them the cost of the yarn. And, I give them a idea of how much the yarn may cost. Never ask me to make them one!


Beautiful afghan!

I know exactly what you mean about costs. I had a woman beg me to sell her a quilt I made for a niece, until I told her how much the fabric costed. That didn't even include ANY of my time, or the batting, etc.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

I second the "Check Etsy" suggestion.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> I am working on a baby blanket for my SIL for her to give as a baby shower gift. She is paying for the yarn and choked up a little when I told her it was $40, but said to go ahead anyway. (I may have bought too much yarn, if so, I'll only charge her for what I need.) She also offered to pay me for my time. Since she is a close relative and we are good friends, I don't plan to charge her nearly as much as I would a mere acquaintance.
> 
> Here's my question: the blanket will be about 30" square, a basket weave stitch (easy) with a garter stitch border, and done on size 13 needles. It's a fairly easy project. Just for my info, what would y'all charge for something like this, if you were not doing it for a close friend or family member or charity? Like, if you were just selling it for what it's really worth? I would appreciate any info, thanks. I'm in my first year of knitting and I have been told I do really nice work, but I have never sold anything and would like to get some idea of an appropriate price. :roll:


I never charge anyone and give all my knitting away.
However, if the knitting is for someone to give to some else as a gift, I do request they make a donation to one of my favourite charities. I never want to know how much they give, it is up to them to do as I ask and nominate the amount they give.

One baby blanket I knitted took me 100 hours. If I had charged, at say, $5.00 per hour, the blanket would be $500. who would pay that ? I prefer to enjoy my knitting and give the items away with love.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I sell most of my knitting for the Community Library I volunteer for( a registered charity), I don't charge a lot but then most of the yarn has been donated or is from my stash accumulated over the years and mostly from charity shops. I have knitted 4 Ambleside shawls so far ( with free yarn) and charge £20 each as I don't like doing them! ( they take so long because it is VERY fine yarn.


----------



## Kawall99 (May 22, 2013)

I also would not charge I am always looking for people to knit for if people ask I just say you get me the yarn and I will knit it that way they know how much the yarn costs. I suffer from depression and knitting occupies my mide for a time and I love the rush you get when a garment is finished.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

for friends and relatives I only charge for yarn sometimes..most of the time I give it to them... I just love to knit and crochet.but then I have the time -just me to look after- and I don't need much at my age..but I have good friends and they always give (make me take it) a little something..


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Years ago..probably about 25 yrs ago, my SIL asked me to make an afghan for her to give as a wedding gift...ishe wanted wool blend....materials about 150.00.. The afghan was done in Tunisian stitch.. And made in three panels and then I Crocheted in between each panel a lacy stitch...when it was all put together, I embroidered their name down the center panel, then in opposite corners embroidered the Irish cladaugh ring, and inthe opposite two corners a shamrock....what she wanted....now...she wanted to pay me for my work...had no idea what to charge, but she insisted....found out from a local yarn store that the current rate (at the time) was .05 per worked yard of yarn.......when I diD the math it came to over 400.00 for the labor...just couldn't charge her that....never told her....she paid me for the yarn and maybe another 50.00.....


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Nothing. She paid for the yarn.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

If you feel funny about chraging her, why not suggest that she take you to lunch, dinner, or even buy you a gift card for your favorite store/restaurant?


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

farmkiti said:


> Normally I wouldn't charge my SIL either. The only reason I'm charging my SIL anything at all is because she told me she would want more of these in the future. Her daughter (my niece) had 13 bridesmaids at her wedding and my SIL told me she plans to ask me to knit one baby blanket for each one, when/if they have their first baby. My SIL is very well off, and if I don't charge her anything, she will be embarrassed to ask me for more in the future. I know her very well, and if she knows I'm not going to charge her something for my work, she won't ask me to do another one for her. And since we are such good friends, I do want to knit these blankets for her to give. She can be known as the friend's mom who always brings hand-knit items. So I plan to charge her $10 or so, just a token sum. :wink:
> 
> My question is what would other people charge if it was just for an acquaintance, or even just a regular old "customer." :roll:


I have taken advice from here before and its usually twice the cost of the materials. i usually use soft acrylic yarns which are usually inexpensive so my knits are really cheap to buy, i think you are right to charge for your work especially as you will be getting further orders, and as you said your SIL would be embarrassed, not only that, she must value your time and work otherwise she would not have asked you, good luck with all those future orders


----------



## jaybeedesigns (Jun 11, 2013)

I wonder if this craft calculator might be useful? http://www.craftcalculator.com/
I have used it before. You input the cost of materials, hours worked and your level of expertise and it calculates a price for you. I have used it as a starting point at least, at times, and I found it useful.


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

Lady of the Lake said:


> I don't think I'd charge anything for my SIL. If she insisted on it, I'd say, "Let's go to lunch or for coffee," or something like that.


That's a very good idea.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Double the price of the yarn.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't charge for my work either, but I have had to make the decision not to make things for other people to give as gifts unless it is one of my family members giving the gift. My daughter may sometimes ask me to make a gift for one of her friends and I am happy to do that. However friends have started asking me to make things for their family members to give as gifts, it was just too much, and they do not want to pay for yarn or my time.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I sell my baby booties and caps for 10.00 each. I also give things away, and donate to charity's too.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

Daisy Cottage Designs said:


> When selling handmade items online (to make money), I always charge for the materials plus 10/hr for my time. I've never had an issue with someone paying that much before. I think I would have a much harder time charging family or friends, but if they asked to hire me to make something, that is what I would tell them.


i agree with daisy cottage designs - particularly if the buyer intends on purchasing several more. i actually think having a price list, even for family members, makes things really clear, that there is time involved as well as money. now i don't charge friends/family as much as i would others, but i have found people are more than willing to pay & if they think it's too pricey, those can choose not to go forward, and i'm okay with that. i haven't had a family member yet who didn't expect to pay something above the expense of materials.


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

Offer to teach her to knit!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> Normally I wouldn't charge my SIL either. The only reason I'm charging my SIL anything at all is because she told me she would want more of these in the future. Her daughter (my niece) had 13 bridesmaids at her wedding and my SIL told me she plans to ask me to knit one baby blanket for each one, when/if they have their first baby. My SIL is very well off, and if I don't charge her anything, she will be embarrassed to ask me for more in the future. I know her very well, and if she knows I'm not going to charge her something for my work, she won't ask me to do another one for her. And since we are such good friends, I do want to knit these blankets for her to give. She can be known as the friend's mom who always brings hand-knit items. So I plan to charge her $10 or so, just a token sum. :wink:
> 
> You could always have your sil purchase the yarn herself and you could do the knitting. As far as what you charges other person, it really depends on the cost of the yarn, how much yarn and how difficult the pattern is.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I knit very slowly. Lets say like a snail .I always tell every one That it will be a while before you get it. So they say lets forget it sometimes it better that way. I could not ask any one to pay for my time. Asking for the amount of the yarn is not bad I would from any one who asked me to make something from my family. On the outside of my family 3x's the amount of the yarn I think is fair. You will never get what the item is worth in time. Hand made items are looked upon as being to pricey. Try going to etsy.com and looking to see what is there and you will be able to judge.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Perfect answer, would use this as a gauge and would tell the "interested party" to use this calculator themselves as a fair amount for your work. I don't charge relatives for my work although at times I am very tempted...


babsbarb said:


> a While back there was this discussion. Here's a link for pricing your items http://craftscalculator.com/
> I think it is way too high, but you might check it out.


----------



## FAVOURITEHOBBY (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't charge friends or relatives anything. I do it because I love knitting. On the odd occasion someone has said if they don't pay something they would feel awkward about asking me to make anything I tell them to make a donation to a charity of their choice. I'm not out to make money out of people.


----------



## patblair (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi farmkiti the best way to price your knitting is first take into account the ply of the yarn and the easyness of the pattern.years ago we knitters charged more for handknitting than wé did for machine knitting for example baby cardigan would take two ozs of four ply wool and the pattern was plane stocking stitch that would cost 50p for ply and 50p for pattern per oz therefore baby caddie would be £2 in all sorry don't know how the dollars works out but I'm sure someone will help you for your sil I would charge her £1 which I think is fair good luck I hope I've been of some help to you.thicker yarn will be less and harder patterns would be more


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

Someone posted this website a while ago. It's a calculator that determines what to charge. Pretty neat!

http://craftscalculator.com/?rangeName=10


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

If you are sure that you need to charge your SIL for the blanket, you need to keep track of how much time you spend on the project. Determine how much per hour you want to be paid, how much your usage of your equipment is, and how much beyond that you want for profit. That should give you an idea of how much to charge.


----------



## cathyplittman (Sep 16, 2013)

I would have her pay for the yarn.. but the joy of knitting is something i would not charge for.


----------



## kareb (Dec 30, 2013)

There is actually a formula to use but basically it comes down to material cost and labor cost. Unfortunately you would never be able to compensate yourself for the time spent on labor by breaking it down into the number of hours spent times a set amount per hour. That said, I would think doubling the material cost might work, especially if your SIL is well off. I remember when I made a knitted baby blanket for my last GD. It was quite intricate and took a good 6 months working on it almost daily. When asked by my son, my DIL said she would pay about $50 for such a blanket. I was insulted.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

well, you could look on Etsy to get a price range.


----------



## jaybeedesigns (Jun 11, 2013)

Sometimes I charge 2.5 times material costs.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

farmkiti said:


> Normally I wouldn't charge my SIL either. The only reason I'm charging my SIL anything at all is because she told me she would want more of these in the future. Her daughter (my niece) had 13 bridesmaids at her wedding and my SIL told me she plans to ask me to knit one baby blanket for each one, when/if they have their first baby. My SIL is very well off, and if I don't charge her anything, she will be embarrassed to ask me for more in the future. I know her very well, and if she knows I'm not going to charge her something for my work, she won't ask me to do another one for her. And since we are such good friends, I do want to knit these blankets for her to give. She can be known as the friend's mom who always brings hand-knit items. So I plan to charge her $10 or so, just a token sum. :wink:
> 
> My question is what would other people charge if it was just for an acquaintance, or even just a regular old "customer." :roll:


Teach SIL how to knit?


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

I also knit for the pleasure of knitting and am stunned when I see the prices some people charge on KP for knitted garments. I have a limited income but love knitting and would never charge


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

It certainly is a dilemma! I usually double the cost of the yarn plus the cost of the yarn. It usually works out to less than minimum wage but I would be knitting anyway and consider any "profit" a bonus.


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

First, you are not knitting for your SIL. Let us be clear about that. If it was for your SIL personally, I would not charge her anything. BUT, you are knitting as a seller of gift items. This is quite different. The cost of the yarn plus around $50.00 would be quite fair since the $50.00 is a reduced price. For additional projects I would discuss with your SIL options in yarn. She might want acrylic which is much less expensive than wool. I know a machine knitter who supplies baby blankets to a local shop. She is paid the cost of the yarn plus $40.00 for labor. It is well known that machine knitting takes much less time than hand knitting. If $50.00 seems fair to you then go ahead & so this. Discuss pricing with your SIL before accepting a gift project.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I would have a talk with my SIL and ask what would be the maximin price she would pay for a gift for these special girls in her life if she were shopping at a baby boutique. It sounds like she wants to give a special gift to the babies. Knitting one baby blanket for free is one thing, but knitting 13 is quiet another. I would resent having to work on something someone is giving away, when there are things I personally want to knit. If you have been knitting for only a year, you probably need your stash plumped up. I think I would ask my SIL to buy two project purchase. One for her gift and one for something I want to knit. That way I wouldn't mind working on her's because I would be looking forward to working on mine.

I might add: If we place no value on the work of our hands, can we expect anyone else to?


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

This is always a tough question no matter what people make. I weave baskets (along with knitting) and it is hard to charge for the baskets I make, but people will pay tons of money for a Longaberger basket which is mass produced with nailed on rims and take much less time than my hand-woven ones. I would suggest maybe $20 for the afghan plus materials.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I wouldn't charge family, but at craft fairs I tend to charge the cost of the yarn plus a bit extra for the work. Not really work so just make a few pounds for pocket money.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

How about in the future, not purchasing such expensive yarn. You can get nice soft yarns for less at Joanns or Michaels or Hobby Lobby.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

When my two daughters had their babies. They were swamped with baby afghans anybody who knitted or crochet was giving them one of theirs. One of my SIL co-workers made a very hard stitch baby afghan which was beautifully done and gave it to them as a baby gift. after that I try to come up with something other than an baby afghan. I'm sorry you are being out voted unless you come up with something more original.

I will charge her for the yarn and be done. Like you said she gave you the fish look when you mention the price of $40. She might not be asking you again. To stay on good terms charge her the price of the yarn and leave her determine on how much your time is worth.


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

grandmann said:


> When my two daughters had their babies. They were swamped with baby afghans anybody who knitted or crochet was giving them one of theirs. One of my SIL co-workers made a very hard stitch baby afghan which was beautifully done and gave it to them as a baby gift. after that I try to come up with something other than an baby afghan. I'm sorry you are being out voted unless you come up with something more original.
> 
> I will charge her for the yarn and be done. Like you said she gave you the fish look when you mention the price of $40. She might not be asking you again. To stay on good terms charge her the price of the yarn and leave her determine on how much your time is worth.


Good advise!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I made my SIL a blanket for her to give as a gift. She insisted on paying me for my time/materials. So I charged her 20.00 $. I usually charge 35.00 for a blanket.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Here is where I am at on this.


alvadee said:


> I wouldn't charge my SIL. That's just me though.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

It's a tough question, and one that most of us struggle with. One option would be for her to pay you for the yarn and double it. That way it would still be under $100, but with $40 in yarn I think that even $80 for a small basket weave blanket is a lot. I just don't know on that one. You could also have her pick the yarn for the next ones, just tell her how much yardage you'll need. That way the up front cost is off the table, you don't have to think about what it's already cost her because it was her choice, and you can tell her how much you'd like to be paid for turning her yarn into a blanket. That might be the best option for you. Asking her to pay you what she thinks it's worth is a bad idea because it can lead to anguish on both sides. Also, like one of the previous posters suggested, maybe a layette, cocoon set, or toy would be something you could suggest to her? Blankets are nice but new babies do tend to get a lot of them. Something hand made but more unique could really set her gift apart from the rest. Just a thought...

Remember, Rumplestiltskin didn't have to buy the straw, he only had to spin it into gold! &#128521;


----------



## CopperEagle (Dec 10, 2013)

I admire all the people who give away their time and efforts. I wish I could but sadly I cannot afford to do so. I would charge back at least the cost of materials even if someone else purchased that. You really can't charge per hour rates as no one would pay for the number of hours you work on a handmade item so doubling cost of materials is an easy calculation. I just sold a baby afghan to a cousin for $40. That was double the cost of materials. Blanket was 34" x 32", entrelac pattern. If I were giving it as a gift (holiday, birthday) then it would obviously be free. If someone retains me to create a product then payment should be expected.


----------



## Patricia Martinek (Jan 22, 2014)

I charge $10/hour plus materials, then typically come down maybe 10%. I do not always get this wage but it is my goal. I do not charge my family members if I make something for them, but also only make things for them that come from my heart.

It is a shame that we knitters are not able to be paid appropriately for our time. But the market is used to machine products as well as foreign-made things. That brings the price and value down--a good thing as far as our overall cost of living, but doesn't do much for compensating us for our contributions.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

jean-bean said:


> I sell most of my knitting for the Community Library I volunteer for( a registered charity), I don't charge a lot but then most of the yarn has been donated or is from my stash accumulated over the years and mostly from charity shops. I have knitted 4 Ambleside shawls so far ( with free yarn) and charge £20 each as I don't like doing them! ( they take so long because it is VERY fine yarn.


Just used the calculator to price a shawl ! over £150 !!!!!!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I wouldn't charge my SIL either, but as a rule of thumb, 2 or 3 times the cost of the materials is what should be charged, IMHO


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> I made my SIL a blanket for her to give as a gift. She insisted on paying me for my time/materials. So I charged her 20.00 $. I usually charge 35.00 for a blanket.


thanks for sharing, since I mostly knit for charity, I'm always at a loss for this question.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I sold a baby sweater in the LYS for $25. It was on display for store opening and someone brought it. Now the store has a new owner and she only sells her own work.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I only knit for family and then only if they make a request., and for charity. But I once read that the cost of material is only 10% of the purchase price of a manufactured item sold in a store. Makes you wonder.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Unless you run a business I think this could prove an embarrassing situation. Why not say that you will accept the over buy of yarn in lieu of payment ?


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

I make items to sell at craft shows in my area. I barely get the price of the materials back, but it just goes for more yarn. I couldn't possibly charge for labor as the items I make are small and time consuming. I am retired and disabled, so I just knit and crochet to keep busy and as long as I can get the cost of the yarn, I'm happy.
Razzle


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

You said that your SIL was taken aback by the price of the yarn - that tells me something right there. The pattern is an easy one and the needle size is large, so it will be a quick and easy project for you. I suggest that you determine the price, give you SIL hers for the cost of the yarn, and tell her that you will be charging XXX, which includes labor cost for subsequent blankets to be given as gifts. That way she can appreciate your gift to her as well as plan on the expense for her gift to her friends.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Shylinn said:


> You said that your SIL was taken aback by the price of the yarn - that tells me something right there. The pattern is an easy one and the needle size is large, so it will be a quick and easy project for you. I suggest that you determine the price, give you SIL hers for the cost of the yarn, and tell her that you will be charging XXX, which includes labor cost for subsequent blankets to be given as gifts. That way she can appreciate your gift to her as well as plan on the expense for her gift to her friends.


I agree with you, that is good advise.


----------



## nonie baby (May 7, 2013)

My step daughter is a teacher in a fairly large high school, and is always in need of a baby blanket for a shower gift. I make a very nice blanket with an alphabet motif. All I evey ask is that she pay for the materials. I also make additional blankets for the annual Christmas bazaar at my church, which are raffled off and I don't ask for any reimbursment for those blankets.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Although I don't usually take orders to make specific items, I do knit to sell because I really love knitting and crocheting and can not afford to buy all the yarn I would use. I don't knit time-consuming items to sell. Most average people won't buy or can't afford to pay for the time it takes to make a large afghan, for example. It's important, when knitting to sell, to make things that people will buy for a reasonable price. I knit hats and neck warmers and hair bands--those sorts of things. I think I average around $10 an hour plus the cost of the yarn.

I spend a lot of time on Etsy, looking at what other people are making and what they are charging. Mostly I'm looking for ideas about what's popular at the time. 

I have a friend who sews beautiful purses for which she generally charges and receives $75-$80 at local craft fairs. When she sells at very wealthy resort craft fairs, she doubles or triples her prices. I asked her why she doubled them and she said that when they were $75, they didn't sell at those fairs, but they sold well at $150-$300. It seems that the very wealthy expect to pay for quality items, and they didn't perceive quality in a $75 handmade purse.

Interesting.


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

Years ago I had two lap quilts that needed quilting. A friend of mine was a great hand-quilter. She really enjoyed it and was between projects. I didn't ask her, she volunteered and would not take any payment for all her beautiful work. What I decided to do was after each quilt was finished I gave her a gift certificate to our local quilt shop. I think if I had tried to give her money she would have refused. She was thrilled with the gift certificates.

I don't believe I could charge anyone for my time knitting something. You just can't afford me! I would ask her for the cost of the yarn and then leave it to her if she wants to do anything further to compensate you for your time.


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, wish I could get $10 an hour ! Some of the dresses I crochet take 20-30 hours (size 10 thread and hook).


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> I am working on a baby blanket for my SIL for her to give as a baby shower gift. She is paying for the yarn and choked up a little when I told her it was $40, but said to go ahead anyway. (I may have bought too much yarn, if so, I'll only charge her for what I need.) She also offered to pay me for my time. Since she is a close relative and we are good friends, I don't plan to charge her nearly as much as I would a mere acquaintance.
> 
> Here's my question: the blanket will be about 30" square, a basket weave stitch (easy) with a garter stitch border, and done on size 13 needles. It's a fairly easy project. Just for my info, what would y'all charge for something like this, if you were not doing it for a close friend or family member or charity? Like, if you were just selling it for what it's really worth? I would appreciate any info, thanks. I'm in my first year of knitting and I have been told I do really nice work, but I have never sold anything and would like to get some idea of an appropriate price. :roll:


Unless you want your knitting to become a job instead of a relaxing hobby I wouldn't charge for the knitting. Don't think for a minute that over charging will discourage someone from asking you to make things for them. It makes them think you want to make money instead of knitting for the enjoyment of the art. Letting someone pay for the yarn is another thing. If you are asked to make something and you don't have other things to knit, by all means let know how much the yarn will cost them. This sometimes lets them know that it is an expensive hobby. I usually tell those that ask, that I will put them on my list that is very long, and I'll let them know when to go purchase the yarn they want used. I seldom hear back. I knit for those I want to give a gift and all others go on the list.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

I would never charge a close friend or family member to make anything. If they insisted on buying the yarn, I may consent to that.


----------



## stormmtnknitter (Mar 6, 2013)

I usually figure double the cost of materials. It's tricky, you want to charge enough so they know it's good quality product, but not so much that they can't afford it. And be careful using wool for a baby. It can be scratchy and you want to make sure it's machine washable.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

When someone has asked me to knit something for them, I quote how much the yarn will cost. If they are ok with that I get the yarn and knit their requested item. They will then reimburse me the cost of the yarn.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

How everyone here seems to undervalue their time and skills! Many of you seem to think that your time is worth less than minimum wage. While most people, many of whom don't appreciate the work and skill involved (even for a simple pattern) wouldn't (or couldn't afford to) pay what a hand knit baby blanket is worth. It really is worth well over a $100 or more (depending on materials, size and pattern). I'd explain to your SIL how many hours one of these blankets take. And you should decide if you want to spend x hours times 13 of your life knitting baby blankets for someone else to give as a gift. Your SIL may not realize how much she is asking of you.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

baskets69 said:


> This is always a tough question no matter what people make. I weave baskets (along with knitting) and it is hard to charge for the baskets I make, but people will pay tons of money for a Longaberger basket which is mass produced with nailed on rims and take much less time than my hand-woven ones. I would suggest maybe $20 for the afghan plus materials.


I hate to say this, but I worked for the Longaberger Co. and those baskets are all hand made. The weaver gets paid by the basket made, not by the hour. Each nail is put in place by the weaver not on rims. The whole process is amazing. They have what they call a horse that they attach a form of the basket they will weave. They weave around the form. I've done this once and it was not easy. I worked in the shipping department and in inspection. I have no doubts as to why these baskets cost so much.


----------



## kimknit (Jan 7, 2013)

I used to crochet beads onto socks for my daughter. A woman at church found out and started taking orders for them, then wouldn't tell me about it until a couple hours before she needed them. (she ran a booth at a swap meet and showed them there) I learned my lesson after agreeing to it once or twice, NO WAY would I ever charge for a gift, but if someone wanted to do some yardwork for me, I'd gladly trade it off!!!


----------



## Dessert Ladt (Jan 6, 2014)

I know a woman that writes patterns for magazines. She told me that in her circle you can sell a hand knit sweater for five hundred dollars or better. Her circle is much more affluent then mine. People want the items you knit , but just don't want to pay. I only knit as gifts or if one of my daughters or grand daughters request something for their personal use. No gifts to their friends. I told them to learn to knit themselves. I would be glad to teach them. I friend of mine took me up on the offer to learn how. She now tells a different story since she realized how long it actually takes to make something. Knitting is my personal pleasure just for me.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Why not charge the cost of materials and add 25% on. That way you still get a small amount for your time. If it is a really difficult pattern you could increase the %


----------



## SuzyinTX (Sep 15, 2013)

I have never charged anyone for anything I've made. A couple of times they've given me the cost of the yarn, but not usually. I have never felt I could charge for a gift of love.


----------



## 91039jvs (Mar 26, 2013)

The only knitting I do for others is our church bazaar and prayer shawls. If anyone asks I say no. Have always felt you can get into too much trouble. I knit and crochet for the joy of it and I never charge. If you wish you can make a donation to the church.


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

I recently was asked by an in law of my son's wife to knit her a hat with the breast cancer awareness ribbon around the rim. It turned out great and she loved it! I told her to make a donation to the Susan G Komen organization. I do that a lot, ask people I knit for (especially family or close friends) to donate to one of my favorite charities. Every wins that way.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

As Mambrose3 said you are not knitting for your SIL herself, she has asked you to knit items for her to give as gifts her to friends when they become Mums. If she had to buy the items in a shop she would pay a lot more than you are thinking of charging. Its a minefield pricing your work, and all praise to those who donate everything they make, I have a problem in that I am Secretary of a busy Community Centre and often knit while on duty there and if I didn't charge something for my work when people ask me to knit I would not have enough hours left in the day to do anything else. Our Dance Teacher is a very good friend of mine and I made a Chick in an eggshell last year as an Easter gift for her little daughter and I was inundated with requests to make them for all the dancers. I said I would have to charge at least for the yarn and I got some very funny looks from some of the mothers. I pointed out that they went to work and expected to be paid for it, I worked on the knitted items and was only asking to the yarn to be paid for not even my time. I ended up knitting 14 Chicks in Eggshells, Tessa28


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would not charge family. But being you already charged her for the yarn I would tell her that you already charged her.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

alvadee said:


> I wouldn't charge my SIL. That's just me though.


I go along with this. I always maintain that I-L's are not relatives or family, but by the same token I would not charge them for anything. However, I do believe in the "tit for tat" system, where by you do something for them and they do something for you. When my children were younger my brother and his wife helped out with childcare in the school holidays, and when they had their children I helped out with their childcare.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I won't charge my SIL that would lead to strained feelings for sure. If anything paying for the yarn would be enough. I wouldn't charge for my time. Go for a Starbuck or lunch some time if she wants to do it that way.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I sell on Etsy and do boutiques. The formula I use is charge 3 times the cost of your materials. If it's a very intricate pattern that takes a longer time, then I had a few dollars, like $10 - $20 or more depending.


----------



## SUSIEK (Jan 27, 2013)

I can just say, people sell items on Etsy all the time and they are not cheap on their prices....if you are looking at it like a business I would charge what my yarn cost and then add half that amt for the total of the charge....people look for homemade items online to buy all the time....just sayin' !


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I guess I am in the minority here. But I have charged my SIL, but it is for knitted sweaters that she has wanted. Since this is a gift your SIL will give to another, I see no reason why you should not charge her. Since the cost of the yarn was a little much for her I would only charge a small amount more $65-80 total. As you said it is an easy project and it won't take long to knit. But for future reference, I would tell her or another the price up front, Yarn x 2 or more depending on the difficulty of the project. I have had 'friends' who once they found out the cost of the yarn, they didn't want to have me knit anything. Some think because you like to knit, your time isn't worth anything.


----------



## PHorne (Apr 30, 2014)

What you charge depends on the type of yarn and how complex the project is.I make items out of 100% alpaca. Not the stuff you buy in stores which is only 10-30% alpaca. I spin my own. I sell my yarn for $4.00 an ounce which is less than you can buy it on line. For my baby blankets I charge $125.00. I do this for a living and have to pay to support my livestock. If someone wanted me to make something special for them then I have them buy the yarn (then they see how much the cost is). I always request more than I think it will take as you never know what you may run into. As a fee I charge for my time twice the cost of materials, with the understanding I keep any extra yarn. I make sure it I get a deposit before I start. I made a lovely shawl for a friend in pastel colors she was going to pay for the yarn and give me $100.00 for the work. Well it took a while to do because of the yarn. When I finished it she decided she did not want it. Now I am stuck with having to sell it one my on and there has not been much of a market lately.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Charging SIL could very easily backfire and you're going to not be happy no matter what you charge or she pays.

If you're ok with knitting the item, let her pay for the yarn, and do not charge for your time!


----------



## danmoo (May 2, 2014)

I believe all is well and good letting your SIL pay for the yarn. As to what to charge in the future? I love to poke around on Etsy.com and see what others are doing, you'll get a good feel by comparing there, we never re-coop any sort of an hourly wage in our projects, I think you'll find Etsy to be helpful. Handmade gifts are awesome, a true gift from the heart, keep up the great work!


----------



## musicbox50 (Jan 9, 2014)

I just ask anyone that wants an item made to simply furnish the yarn, I do the work on my own, family, friends etc.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

wouldn't charge for my time - materials only.


----------



## Aravis (Mar 21, 2013)

Since she wants to give them as gifts, ask her what she expects to spend. You don't owe her a bargain price since she is not keeping them for herself. She can't walk into a store and ask them if she can only pay for the materials, not the finished product. But how flattering she values your work that she wants to give them as gifts!


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

The baby afghan in my avatar went for $65.00 (it's about 42"x42" square. I've done lambs, bunnies in the same manner for about the same amount. Also a charted Winnie the Pooh. Usually what happens is I make one as a gift for a co-worker, friend or relative, someone sees it & wants one. If it's smaller and not too detailed, the price is usually around $40. Mine are never made from a pattern, (Unless it's a repeat of one I've made up) so I don't feel bad about charging for a one of a kind item.


----------



## Witty knitter (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi, re how much would I charge for a baby blanket-the answer is,I wouldn't, I've never thought about charging. It gives me real pleasure to know that someone is wearing something I've knitted, part of me is with them, that far outweighs any costs. Perhaps that's me being a giving more than receiving person. Sorry but I'm probably at the end of the line for comments, but I've only just tuned in. I'm normally quick off the mark reading my daily dose of KP!
I've not ready any replies, so sorry my reply is boring :roll: 
xx


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

alvadee said:


> I wouldn't charge my SIL. That's just me though.


Me too.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Do you want to make all these "future" gifts for your SIL?

Maybe you'd rather knit something you like rather than square blankets for strangers who may not appreciate them in the first place?

If yes, I would tell her this was a gift to her, but you'd rather not get into production of blankets for distant acquaintances.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I don't charge my relatives anything either. Maybe I should though. My daughter and DIL seem to think I am their personal factory. LOL Just kidding, I love to knit and crochet as well. By the way I have scheduled Monday Morning to clean house. I do not stray from that or I would never clean mine either.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

For items going to family and close friends, I don't charge. UNLESS, they want some outrageously expensive yarn.  Then I ask them to come along with me to pick it out themselves. It's a bit of a culture shock to some of them when they look at the price stickers!

But I do have a designing business and show my knit & crochet items at craft fairs & in-home shows. It's part of my income and has been since the 1970's.  Craft show prices are what the market will bear. Now my base rate for *custom knits (non-family/friends) or crochet* is $10 per hour plus materials.

Marge


----------



## angelmaddy (Dec 13, 2012)

I have several craft shows a year, where I sell what I've made. I have found throughout the years, that you can not add your time to whatever it is you're making. I charge the price of the yarn, and add a few extra dollars. The most I've ever charged for a baby blanket, approximate size 40x36 was $12. That was using the 1 lb. yarn on sale or with a coupon.


----------



## Madame La Farge (Jan 8, 2014)

I charge cost of yarn plus 20 cents a yard.


----------



## angelmaddy (Dec 13, 2012)

My next craft show is in Warwick, RI for those of you who are close by. It is Friends of the Warwick Animal Shelter
Crafting for Critters Spring Craft Fair, Saturday May 10th from 10:00 - 4:00. It is being held in the Buttonwoods Senior Center.


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

I made some picture sweaters for co-workers years ago (Aides in a nursing home---not much money!) I used 2 strands of not very expensive yarn. I charged double what the yarn cost---so I'd have money to make the next sweater. that would make your blanket $80. Probably worth it, but seems like a lot to me (but I tend to be cheap!). For a SIL, I wouldn't charge for the labor. One of mine bought yarn for a sweater, and I knit it for free.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I would make one for her as a gift and charge her materials and time to make others that she wants to give as a gift. You can't logically charge for your time but since it is your SIL you can charge cost of materials and something reasonable for your time. I see on Etsy that most baby blankets made from acrylic go for about $30 or a little more.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

MKDesigner said:


> For items going to family and close friends, I don't charge. UNLESS, they want some outrageously expensive yarn.  Then I ask them to come along with me to pick it out themselves. It's a bit of a culture shock to some of them when they look at the price stickers!
> 
> But I do have a designing business and show my knit & crochet items at craft fairs & in-home shows. It's part of my income and has been since the 1970's.  Craft show prices are what the market will bear. Now my base rate for *custom knits (non-family/friends) or crochet* is $10 per hour plus materials.
> 
> Marge


I don't charge family and friends, either, if it is for them. If they are requesting a specific item, I give them the yarn specs and ask them to choose the yarn and the labor is free.

I've always heard, "Do what you love and the money will follow." I really love knitting and crocheting so now that I'm retired and have more time, I sell handmade items so I can continue to knit and crochet. Just because you love doing something doesn't mean it doesn't have value.

I wish I were talented enough to be a designer like you, Marge. It sounds like it would be just the type of thing I would really love, too.


----------



## Majayo (Apr 22, 2014)

Does she cook or plan or do something that you would like to do as well? You could trade talents so everyone wins?


----------



## Obsessedwithfibre (May 29, 2013)

nhauf001 said:


> I wouldn't charge my SIL either, but as a rule of thumb, 2 or 3 times the cost of the materials is what should be charged, IMHO


I've only knit for money once. It wasn't lucrative for me and I no longer do it.

However, my time is still my time and I don't understand how it can be worth less just because the materials are less expensive.


----------



## Witty knitter (Aug 17, 2013)

It's me again, re charging for blanket, if either family or friend asked me to knit an item for them, I still would not charge, as I would be pleased that they liked my knitting, but I think the actual 'pleasure' of knitting would be lost, because you're not giving
as such (hope you can understand that!) and I'm a firm believer do what goes around, one of the missionary ladies I knit for gave me a book called 'Gods promises', that means more to me than any payment.

xx


----------



## Vandy (Aug 19, 2011)

I"ve never charged for anything I"ve made and I"ve also knitted and crocheted since a child and I"m 86. If I"m making something and someone likes it I give it to them.


----------



## Cybermom (May 2, 2014)

I make knitted items for a craft fair and I take my cost of yarn and triple it once for labor and once for profit,


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

I never charge family for what I knit for them, when someone else asks me to make something for them, they also ask what it will cost, I tell them only the cost of the yarn. 

It seems to me that if God gave us a talent to use, I would do my level best to make and give.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I would just accept the money for yarn. If in the future she wants you to knit more, just charge her for the yarn. If you find it a chore and not enjoying making more, then I would think of charging her.


----------



## bellagray (Nov 29, 2011)

I made hats and sold them but because i "had" to make them the enjoyment was lost and knitting became work. i prefer to just make what i want and give as a surprise gift. however on the occasion that i am requested to make something and am getting paid to do so, I usually charge the price of materials and half that again or more depending on how complex the pattern is.


----------



## jlt (May 2, 2014)

i do sell my knitting. i charge 2x the yarn cost on most items. however, when it comes to baby blankets and afgans, most people wont pay that much. so if i make them ahead of time (not special orders) i charge the amt for yarn rounded to the nearest dollar. however for a family member or close friend it would depend on if it were for a gift, or for theirselves. if it is to be a gift for someone else, i charge the same as i would a stranger. if it is for them and it is a gift giving occasion (ie: they are having a baby) i give it as a gift. i dont charge for my time as i knit to pass time and i love doing it.


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

Very well stated  This is myself exactly! For the joy of KNITTING! I've NEVER made any two items alike and cannot 'EVEN' think of selling my knitted items....no matter how much the materials cost............I'm blessed to be fortunate enough to say this, of coarse it would be entirely different under a another set of circumstances.


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for opening this discussion! Oh..My what an Interesting Topic this is! I'm sure it will recieve much Response and be Ever so Helpful!


----------



## mmrm7993 (Sep 26, 2011)

i dont normally charge either, but i have a real good friend who recognize the cost of making such things and the time i put into it and she pays me from $50 depending what kind she asks for. I would just charge her the materials and tell your SIL that its made with love.


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

I used to do craft shows and I charged $25. for a baby blanket. But I haven't done craft shows in years. For family and friends I don't charge if the blanked is a gift from me. If someone asks me to make a blanket for them I charge about $25 plus the cost of the yarn. Some people think something has no value unless you charge for it, because that way it has a price tag on it, and some people hand made has no value.


----------



## mmrm7993 (Sep 26, 2011)

i feel this is fair!


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

Daisy Cottage Designs said:


> When selling handmade items online (to make money), I always charge for the materials plus 10/hr for my time. I've never had an issue with someone paying that much before. I think I would have a much harder time charging family or friends, but if they asked to hire me to make something, that is what I would


----------



## MrsB88keys (Jan 15, 2014)

farmkiti.......this is NOT a GIFT for your sil right? She's "purchasing" it from you so SHE can give it as a gift? I agree w/others who say they wldn't chg sil's IF IT WERE FOR MY SIL..... BUT this is going to be a gift from her to someone else. Whenever I've knitted something for someone else to give as a gift, I've been told that you take the price of the yarn, & dbl that amount, then add in $$ for your time. Let's not forget.....if you didn't make this blanket, your sil wd be BUYING it somewhere else. Just my thoughts! Doesn't mean I'm right!


----------



## cgspat (Jun 8, 2012)

ilmacheryl said:


> Ditto! Those are my thoughts as well! However, I'm retired and I knit as much as I want. Someday, I'll have to get serious about cleaning my house........


Knitting whenever I want...yes! Getting serious about cleaning my house, I pray that day never comes!!!


----------



## mmrm7993 (Sep 26, 2011)

this makes sense


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Lady of the Lake said:


> I don't think I'd charge anything for my SIL. If she insisted on it, I'd say, "Let's go to lunch or for coffee," or something like that.


I like that solution.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

If it is for a very good friends' 'first' baby, grandbaby, or even great-grandbaby I make them as a 'baby gift' I usually make one and donate it to our local Senior Center, each spring for "Good Oil Days", (Humble, Tx.) There it is sold for about $40.00 to $50.00. This money is to help with the operation of our Senior Center. It usually takes about 6 weeks to make one although I have made one in 3 weeks. I make them crib size.


----------



## Sheila Payne (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a motto I go by. If I make it for someone I love I don't charge. If it is someone I am not close to I charge the price of the wool twice. That way I can make another one to donate to the local hospital gift shop.


----------



## margaret in fl (Mar 27, 2012)

This has been an interesting thread. I don't know how I would charge by the inch/yard of yarn. Measuring it would take too long. Charging by the hour would be a problem as I knit/crochet when I get a minute of time.
All the measuring and keeping track of time would make me lose interest in the project and make it a chore!
I like the triple the cost of the yarn.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

You are not knitting a personal item for your SIL - it's for her to give as a gift to someone you don't even know (or even if you did, it is HER gift to give to someone else.) So, I would not feel badly about charging her something for all your work, especially as she has generously offered. As you knit along on those proposed 13 more baby blankets, besides enjoying the knitting, dream of some special treat for yourself you'd use the money for - a night at the theater, a nice winter coat you'd never buy otherwise, a special outing with grandchildren, a mule ride in the Grand Canyon (this latter on my bucket list as soon as I loose 27 more pounds!)


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Go to Etsy and see what people are charging for baby blankets there. That should give you some idea.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

I would love to charge triple the cost of the yarn, but unfortunately the cost recently increased from $2.99 a skein to $4.99 a skein and I use almost 6 skeins. I use the Bernat Baby Coordinates yarn, alternating blue, white, pink, white, pale green, white, yellow, white. It is really very pretty when completed.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

$100.00


----------



## teddybear_nana (Aug 14, 2012)

I crochet / knit and sell the items .. this is my only money .
I take the cost of the wool and X 2.5 and thats the price of the item. if you paid $40.00 for wool then in my case $60.00 would be the cost of making it.. 
SIL .. hmmm I put a tag on all I make and price it so that they can see what the cost was and can go from there


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

grasshopper said:


> I would love to charge triple the cost of the yarn, but unfortunately the cost recently increased from $2.99 a skein to $4.99 a skein and I use almost 6 skeins. I use the Bernat Baby Coordinates yarn, alternating blue, white, pink, white, pale green, white, yellow, white. It is really very pretty when completed.


I've been reading all this about double the cost or triple the cost. I know the last cardigan I made cost me $120 in alpaca yarn plus the month to knit. Now $.05 a yard too. Lets see that would be $195.00 if I figured that right. I like my cardigan, but if it were on the rack at that price I don't think I would buy it. I didn't bat an eye though when I bought the yarn. Go figure.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

OddBodkin said:


> I have a friend who sews beautiful purses for which she generally charges and receives $75-$80 at local craft fairs. When she sells at very wealthy resort craft fairs, she doubles or triples her prices. I asked her why she doubled them and she said that when they were $75, they didn't sell at those fairs, but they sold well at $150-$300. It seems that the very wealthy expect to pay for quality items, and they didn't perceive quality in a $75 handmade purse.
> 
> Interesting.


Interesting indeed, but true! A long time ago I was a wholesaler to optical shop owners. At one point I was told that the owner would never be interested in my glasses because the very wealthy women who bought from her only wanted the latest and most expensive frames. Those clients were only interested in what was fashionable and cost more than their friends' glasses


----------



## Cybermom (May 2, 2014)

I agree with this as she is buying it for someone else not for herself.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

Many years ago I knitted a skirt and sweater outfit for my first daughter when she was about 15 months old.............it was so cute. An acquaintance asked me if I would make one for her daughter. I explained to her (at that time) I didn't have enough time to do the knitting I wanted to do for my own family (6 of us). You know, I never did see that little girl in a dress, always pants or jeans. Sure glad I didn't waste my time. As my daughter grew older and she had a little sister I made two more outfits in different colors.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

Unless you are really strapped for funds why not make it a gift of love from Auntie? Its obvious your SIL appreciates your work and will treasure the blanket.

My normal fee is 3 times the suggested retail price of the yarn. That means that if the yarn normally sells for $15 and is on sale for $11 my charge would be $45 for the knitting. If I did the purchasing of the yarn I would then add in the $11 for a total of $56 with half due before I cast on a stitch. Business is business but little nieces and nephews are a different thing altogether. Knit with love.

If she wants you to make gifts for her friends that becomes business and time to draw up a contract. Remember that your time has value and should not be discounted or exploited by anyone. Perhaps with the knowledge that good yarn does not come inexpensively she will change her mind about her gifts.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader (Nov 30, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> Normally I wouldn't charge my SIL either. The only reason I'm charging my SIL anything at all is because she told me she would want more of these in the future. Her daughter (my niece) had 13 bridesmaids at her wedding and my SIL told me she plans to ask me to knit one baby blanket for each one, when/if they have their first baby. :roll:


You know, as I went back over your second explanation (above) which gave more details, I kept putting myself in your position. The first blanket was fun, I am sure. The second one which your SIL asked you to make might not be as much fun because you've done one and it could become a bit tedious.

Before every bridesmaid marries, it may be over the next ten years, and when/if their first baby comes, you will be obligated to knit a blanket for each of them. The first baby of some of the bridesmaids may be projected into the future as long as fifteen years from now!

I cringed at the thought of knitting the same baby blanket over and over and over and over again during the next who-knows-how-many-years whether there is any payment beyond the cost of the yarn or not. Whew! Boring! And if you agree, it'll be an informal contract with your SIL.

I think I'd say thanks but no thanks. Please enjoy the blanket I just did and get something else for each of the bridesmaids.

Just my thoughts.....


----------



## Cybermom (May 2, 2014)

If it is a non family member I always triple doesn't matter the cost of material cause it is exactly the same across the board and I explain it that way to people I have never had a problem. If they decide it's too much they don't buy it


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> The first blanket was fun, I am sure. The second one which your SIL asked you to make might not be as much fun because you've done one and it could become a bit tedious.
> 
> I cringed at the thought of knitting the same baby blanket over and over and over and over again during the next who-knows-how-many-years whether there is any payment beyond the cost of the yarn or not. Whew! Boring! And if you agree, it'll be an informal contract with your SIL.
> 
> Just my thoughts.....


No reason she can't make each one unique as inspiration strike her.


----------



## Judy Temple (Sep 12, 2012)

I like to keep my hands busy so ---I would let her pay for the materials and if she insists on paying, suggest lunch or something.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

farmkiti said:


> Normally I wouldn't charge my SIL either. The only reason I'm charging my SIL anything at all is because she told me she would want more of these in the future. Her daughter (my niece) had 13 bridesmaids at her wedding and my SIL told me she plans to ask me to knit one baby blanket for each one, when/if they have their first baby. My SIL is very well off, and if I don't charge her anything, she will be embarrassed to ask me for more in the future. I know her very well, and if she knows I'm not going to charge her something for my work, she won't ask me to do another one for her. And since we are such good friends, I do want to knit these blankets for her to give. She can be known as the friend's mom who always brings hand-knit items. So I plan to charge her $10 or so, just a token sum. :wink:
> 
> My question is what would other people charge if it was just for an acquaintance, or even just a regular old "customer." :roll:


That sheds a little more light on your situation-sounds like she understands your time involved. Normally, I don't charge relatives. Right now, I'm on the first of two baby outfits (due in August-we had a cold winter)-not charging for either one, since they didn't ask me to make them. One is for a cousin's son and new wife and the other is for my oldest and dearest friend for her first great grandson.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

If I went by this calculater for crafts......

example: I Knit a large LACE SHAWL measuring 62 inches wide by 29 inches deep at middle back.....
The yarn I purchased was on sale for $22.50 per skein - reg. price of 28.00 per skein... (it took 3 skeins) ....
and the Shawl took me approximately 85-90 hours to complete...... It was ALL lace with a PICOT bind-off.....
The yarn was: 60% merino wool, 30% silk & 10% Cashmere......
WELL - - the lowest that I could have the calc set at was with a 10% profit & it came out to $519.00.....................
IF I had charged this amount.....to these lovely Ladies for the shawls that I have made........... I would have felt like a thief....... and I would never want to knit another shawl again............ because that changes the knitting into being a CHORE instead of a love of knitting & being able to make something nice for a "friend or relative"......

I personally think that I will continue doing it the way that I have been,,,,, for the Love for the person getting gifted & My love for knitting...... AND ..... What I pay for the yarn that I want is no-one's business bit my own...........
:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

CBCAROL said:


> If I went by this calculater for crafts......
> 
> example: I Knit a large LACE SHAWL measuring 62 inches wide by 29 inches deep at middle back.....
> The yarn I purchased was on sale for $22.50 per skein - reg. price of 28.00 per skein... (it took 3 skeins) ....
> ...


If you were working and making $10/hour the shawl would have cost $917.50-$967.50. If you charge 3 times the cost of the yarn you would have charged $84 for the knitting and $67.50 for the yarn for a total of $151.50. Which is very reasonable for that shawl. You would have made less than $1/hour for your labor.

As I tell everyone who thinks I set my prices too high when they can go to a craft fair and buy hand knit socks for $5 a pair, they know what their work is worth. I certainly know what my work is worth and asking me to discount my work when it takes my time to design and make a garment is an insult.

If I want to give you a gift of my time and labor that is exactly what I will do. However if I decide to make something to sell I am no less a craftsman than the plumber, carpenter, or electrician that works for a living.


----------



## 66sindy01 (Oct 7, 2011)

i crotchet babies shawl and sell them for £18 but i always put ribbon and rose buds on so im only charging for matrials


----------



## jenylyn (Nov 14, 2013)

Gundi2 said:


> i am sorry, but i cant just give my stuff a way. i use to set up at a craft show and sold baby blankets for about 40.oo$ i need that money to bye more yarn, since my ssc is not much. and when i am done paying bills, i dont have much left.


I agree with you. It must be nice just to knit/crochet and give it away. I cannot afford to do that. I am on a fixed income and need every extra dime I can get. Kudos to those that can do that.


----------



## spritz (Sep 19, 2013)

hi...I don't charge for anything I do...Your sil paid for the yarn..there's no way anyone can make money charging for time spent...


----------



## spritz (Sep 19, 2013)

hi...I don't charge for anything I do...Your sil paid for the yarn..there's no way anyone can make money charging for time spent...


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

IMHO there is no easy way to determine how much to charge for a handmade item. Even if you are an accomplished, experienced knitter - someone who does complicated work, quickly - minimum wage would add up to too high a price.

Suppose you could whip up a pair of stranded two color socks in 2 nights or 8 hours like sockit2me or AmyKnits. That would be $58 at $7.25 per hour - the current US minimum wage. That doesn't include cost of materials. Who would be willing to pay around $70 for a pair of handknit socks?!

Since you really want to do your SIL a favor, you'll have to come up with a token amount that's neither too little or too much.

Maybe it would be easier to ask her to go shopping with you to chose and pay for the yarn and chose the pattern. If that's not possible, suggest a yarn you know is nice and ask her to order it via Internet and have it sent to you. That way she'll be involved. 

Oops! I see several others have similar thoughts.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

I recently knitted this type of afghan for someone in a nursing home, she wanted it for a gift for her great grand daughter. Like you, she asked. ME how much, I just said the cost of the yarn. I used acrylic, double strand and size 13 needles. Knitting this was hard on my arms. I was happy to it, but never again ! She gave me $20.00 for the yarn, a pretty silver bracelet and a nice thank you note.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Your SIL is expecting a lot (perhaps too much), if she is asking you to make handmade gifts for people on her list.
As a general rule, I've been told to charge three times the cost of the materials. This does not value the time involved at all. Artists have the same problem.
People don't know the value of what they are getting. A very complicated pattern calling for a lot of time may be fun to do but, if you sell it, you will never get back what you put in to it.
Good luck sorting this out with her.
I would not want a new talent to be ruined by requests. I hope you get to make things that you want to make for the people you want to gift.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

It would depend on the SIL. I had 2 wonderful SILs' I would have done anything for........(and I did. I made the cutest 'Snoopy' sweater for her first grandson)..then there was a third one that I would no longer, waste my time or money on. So be it. She and her husband would come visit my husband and I for days at a time. Ate our food, drank our booze, slept in our beds etc. When my husband and I would visit them, we were never even offered a cup of coffee............that got old very quickly! And then they had the nerve to tell us that they had some FRIENDS from out of town that were given a key to their house (and make yourself at home) in case they came to town when both SIL and Brother were at work!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

You might tell her that it takes you about X number of hours to knit the blanket and that while you are happy to knit this first one if she pays for the yarn, you would like to be paid at least minimum wage per hour for any additional blankets, and that she could save some money by purchasing less expensive yarn. This way, she can do the math, and if she wants to ask you to knit more, she'll know in advance what it will cost her. 

I usually just knit gifts for those that I know will appreciate them. Not sure I'd enjoy the knitting process if I felt pressured to finish objects someone ordered.


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

I may be wrong but I pay for any beautiful handmade item I see at any show. I could never buy anything that original
in any other place. If a person is willing to pay $30.00 to 40.00 for a baby blanket at Walmart, they should be happy to pay anyone that makes a special one for them.
Giving things away, we are all free to do, but putting a price on our beautiful work and teaching people how special it is, is our job as crafters.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

There have really been some different attitudes expressed for this post. I don't think any are right or wrong. I think the main thing is to do what you feel comfortable with. When I worked, I sometimes would knit or crochet during my lunch hour. One of my co-workers saw me crocheting the "Wedding Rings" afghan I was making for a gift and she asked if I would make one for her. I charged her for the yarn and an extra $20.00. To purchase something of the quality of this afghan in a store would have cost her so much more. She was happy with the cost and happy with the finished afghan. Last year I started in March making things to possibly sell at the fall craft bazaars. I made a whole bunch of Sashay ruffle scarves, fingerless gloves, baby headbands, baby bibs, crochet top dish towels and dish clothes, adult size "Whitney" headband and fleece baby blankets with crochet edging. The craft bazaar I entered was a bust. There were hardly any customers and I barely made the cost of my table space. I did sell some of my ruffle scarves and fingerless gloves to people at the bowling alley where I bowl. The one lady at the dentist office saw my items and had me make her a bunch of gloves and a few adult headbands. When a couple of others saw the items she bought, they wanted some, too. So I actually did better selling my items privately. I charged $10.00 for the gloves and $10.00 for the "Whitney" headband. I charged $15.00 for the ruffle scarves. I think these were fair prices. I enjoyed making everything I sold. I put all the items not sold in a local consignment shop and she sold most of my remaining ruffle scarves and a couple of the baby bibs. I still ended up with quite a few items left. Our church is going to have a community baby shower for those in need of baby items. Last Sunday I donated the bibs and the baby headbands to my church for the shower.

I liked the suggestion that others have made about just charging the cost of the yarn and suggesting she take you to lunch or dinner instead of charging for your time. I would not charge a relative for my time, especially since I enjoy making the items, and quality time spent with a relative at lunch or dinner is priceless.


----------



## Gmcovey knits (Dec 7, 2013)

If knitters charged min wage it is not enough, even if you do enjoy knitting it is still work for another person. As women we tend to not value our true worth. I knit for family and special friends who I know will appreciate the time and love involved. No knitters often have no idea what time it takes or cost of good quality yarn. Don't think I save $ by knitting. I charge 150.00 for a sweater vest. Have made 5. Blankets are 50-75 $ depending on pattern design. Socks are 50 $. These items are one of a kind. Lesser quality or less expensive they are directed to Walmart. Mittens plain are 20$. It's a choice. As a gift to that person it is a gift but I decide. 
To many times someone will say ,what you making, can I have one. I might say I can't make it but I can teach you how. Usually they drop it! People who undercharge don't value the time it takes and those who think I overcharge would rather go to Walmart which is fine. As I've gotten older I have become wiser about giving of my time. It is a precious commodity getting shorter! Happy knitting


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

If it was my SIL I would ask her to make a $40 donation to a cause. Komen Fund, local Soup Kitchen, local school fund raiser, church, whatever. That way you are improving life for someone else and she is not gettting the baby blanket for "nothing"!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Lady of the Lake said:


> I don't think I'd charge anything for my SIL. If she insisted on it, I'd say, "Let's go to lunch or for coffee," or something like that.


Perfect solution....a nice lunch out shared with a SIL that is considered a friend too......priceless!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

My Son went to work one day and bragged on my Noah Ark Blanket. I ended up making 3 of them for his co-workers. I don't want to knit anymore. I charged $50.00 and it wasn't enough. Wasn't worth my time. That included the yarn cost to. I thought the cost would discourage the ladies.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

I was always told to double the cost of supplies. That being said, times have changed and some yarns are so much more costly than they once were. So I buy my yarn on sale but use the retail price to calculate this. Hope that doesnt sound dishonest but everyone likes a deal including myself and it still think doubling the cost might be not enough to cover your time.
I did make a few bears and sold those for $30.
AND yes, I do mostly gifts though.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I charge $50 for baby blankets.


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

I mostly sell my baby blankets at craft fairs etc and ive knitted for my family but wool can be expensive and in uk a pattern is about £3.50 .I don't buy cheap wool because a lot of time goes into making the item and maybe the lady cant afford the cost of making it and has to charge for the item


----------



## teddybear_nana (Aug 14, 2012)

last year I charged $50.00 but I went to several Christmas Craft fairs and seen people selling there's for over $80.00 and they were not as big or nice as mine so now I charge $75.00 and it feels better .. I Canada sport weight baby yarn ( even at WalMart ) is over $10.00 for the large Bernat 350 gm/ 12.3 oz. and it takes 2 balls ... same yarn last year was $8.50 so up goes yarn and price must go up as well



Fourel said:


> I charge $50 for baby blankets.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

No charge,
A labor of love.
Or Don't make it.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Gmcovey knits said:


> As women we tend to not value our true worth. I knit for family and special friends who I know will appreciate the time and love involved. No knitters often have no idea what time it takes or cost of good quality yarn. Don't think I save $ by knitting. I charge 150.00 for a sweater vest. Have made 5. Blankets are 50-75 $ depending on pattern design. Socks are 50 $. These items are one of a kind. Lesser quality or less expensive they are directed to Walmart. Mittens plain are 20$. It's a choice. . . .People who undercharge don't value the time it takes and those who think I overcharge would rather go to Walmart which is fine. As I've gotten older I have become wiser about giving of my time. It is a precious commodity getting shorter! Happy knitting


Yes, I agree! If people don't know the value of handmade items, it's because we don't value our own time and talent.

I have a good friend who does fine cabinet making and has gifted me a couple of small things. If I asked him to make me something specific, I would never expect him to make it for only the price of the wood and dinner. I would expect to pay him something for his time, although I am sure he would discount it. If I asked him to make something so I could gift it to someone else, I would expect to pay his full price. I would feel like I was taking advantage of our friendship otherwise. . . . .


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

I always say I will not knit for anyone but I will teach them how to knit. They will then appreciate the effort that goes into handmade gifts 
I think the lady is very generous with your time saying that she will get you to make 13 blankets (what a cheek)


----------



## Marie C (Dec 30, 2013)

The problem with not charging is that you are sending the message that it is not of value.

I don't believe that we CAN charge what it is worth (and still sleep at night). A similar product (to the unschooled eye) can be found a walmart for a very small price. WE know that these things we make are different but we are not requiring that others understand this.

I have solved this question by NEVER making ANYTHING for someone "I" don't very much want to give it to. I do NOT provide gifts for others to give. I don't even give things to family or friends if I don't think they will properly value them.

How much to charge? Impossible to say when parts of our souls are worked right into the item.


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

First of all yarns not cheap secondly times not cheap charge accordingly its worth everything you ask if they bought it in a store ???


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

I also do not charge. But, if you SIL has money and does want more, I would just charge $20. My Aunt was a spectacular knitter (she taught me a hundred years ago
:lol: She never took money because then it became a job, not a wonderful hobby. And to the lady about cleaning the house. I have a plaque in my kitchen that says---A CLEAN HOUSE IS THE SIGN OF A WASTED LIFE.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Gundi2 said:


> i am sorry, but i cant just give my stuff a way. i use to set up at a craft show and sold baby blankets for about 40.oo$ i need that money to bye more yarn, since my ssc is not much. and when i am done paying bills, i dont have much left.


I don't give away all my work either. I was thinking in the $15-20 range. That's probably not much per hour but if you think of it as entertainment and enjoy knitting, it is something for your time. I'm sure your SIL values your time and talent. Who knows , maybe someone else will see the blanket and want one too.

Robin


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I wouldn't charge my sil. If it wasn't family, it would be ok.


----------



## granola (Mar 12, 2014)

I don't do baby blankets but I do quilt.
My husband said it took a conservative 700hrs to do my daughter's quilt - mainly appliqué.

I did it for the love of it.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

That question is always a hard one. What one person thinks is too much, another will think is reasonable, and another will think isn't enough!! Good luck with what you decide on.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

When I read 'chooks' I knew you were an Aussie..........I spent 6 weeks there, an extended vacation, 31 or 32 years ago and loved it, especially the accent! And the friendly people.


----------



## Patricia Martinek (Jan 22, 2014)

I cannot help but chip in again. We do things for our family and close friends that we would not willingly do for others for free. I do not understand why this should extend to strangers or acquaintances. I do not expect my friend Kim to clean my house for free, just because she loves to clean, or have someone cook for my family for just the cost of groceries. My husband does not expect his climbing partner to provide free or reduced-price business shipping just because they are friends. 

When people undervalue their handwork, it is undervalued for all of us. Bless all of you that do charity work for your church, family, and close friends. For others, it is not doing anyone good when someone knits something of high quality for virtually free for someone who does not understand its true value. For those of us who do fiber art for a living, this is a disservice and contributes to the problem of booth sale losses and reticence of people to knit for a price. And for those who get those things at bargain-basement prices, they will never fully appreciate the value of either the piece or the time and effort of the artist, and they probably will end up using it for a floor rag or throwing it into the Goodwill bin because it was so cheap. 

It is sad that people are unwilling to knit for others because they feel they have to work for free. Many of us are happy to knit or weave or spin or dye or crochet or quilt or anything else, at a fair wage, if people are interested. It is good to know where we all stand as far as being willing to accept a commission.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Kawall99 said:


> I also would not charge I am always looking for people to knit for if people ask I just say you get me the yarn and I will knit it that way they know how much the yarn costs. I suffer from depression and knitting occupies my mide for a time and I love the rush you get when a garment is finished.


They would know how much the yarn cost if you provide them with the receipt for the yarn along with the item!   

I should have done this some years ago when a work collegue (?spelling) asked me to knit her an 'eyelash' yarn scarf in a particular colour. I could only get that colour in the expensive brand which was over $5 a ball. The cheap brands were around $1.5 a ball at the time. I saw the look on her face when I gave her the scarf and charged her $25. I only charged her $7 for my time, the rest was the yarn, but I neglected to tell her that. so, forever more, she probably thought I robbed her, but she didn't say. Later I realised I should have given her the receipt, then she would have seen that the yarn was $17 or $18! :? :? :?

My LYS has a number of hand knit items for sale in the shop, they have been there for a VERY long time. The prices are fair if you are a knitter and know how much the yarn would have cost and when you see the lovely work, but they are still not sold! One is a lovely knitted lacy baby shawl for $275 and there are fancy adult hats for $70 -$80 made from beautiful soft (read expensive) yarn. Perhaps they are merely in the wrong place to get sold. People who don't knit probably will never see them and a knitter would make their own! :? :? :?


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

grasshopper said:


> When I read 'chooks' I knew you were an Aussie..........I spent 6 weeks there, an extended vacation, 31 or 32 years ago and loved it, especially the accent! And the friendly people.


I love my chooks as much as I love knitting!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I wouldn't charge family or close friends anything for my time. So far, I have given away everything I have made.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

I know exactly what you mean..............some have absolutely no idea of the cost of the yarn, and think because you do not (perhaps) work outside your home, that you have all the time in the world! Like I said in an earlier post, my favorite yarn, recently went from $2.99 a skein to $4.99 a skein, and I also noticed the skeins were now 5 ounces instead of the 6 ounces they used to be. That is almost double, yet, people do not want to pay more than they used to for the same item.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

Do you mean raising them (chooks) or eating them? (I love the internet as I am quite new at this.) Here we are about almost 6000 miles apart and sending messages in minutes. I live in the Houston, Texas area.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I sew, too, and my sewing instruction says to charge full price for your materials because if you charge what you paid on sale for the materials and then they order again, and the materials are not on sale, you are either going to lose on the deal or make someone very unhappy that now you're charging them more for the same item(s).


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

For my close (or good friends) I don't even charge for the yarn, it gives me much pleasure to do this.    :thumbup:


----------



## Donna K (May 1, 2014)

I made a ba y blanket for a coworker to give as a shower gift, she provided the yarn and I charged her $30.00 for it. She didn't have a problem with the amlunt and gave me the 3 skeins of yarn that were left.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

grasshopper said:


> Do you mean raising them (chooks) or eating them? (I love the internet as I am quite new at this.) Here we are about almost 6000 miles apart and sending messages in minutes. I live in the Houston, Texas area.


Chooks are chickens, for those (like me) who didn't know.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Patricia Martinek said:


> I cannot help but chip in again. We do things for our family and close friends that we would not willingly do for others for free. I do not understand why this should extend to strangers or acquaintances. I do not expect my friend Kim to clean my house for free, just because she loves to clean, or have someone cook for my family for just the cost of groceries. My husband does not expect his climbing partner to provide free or reduced-price business shipping just because they are friends.
> 
> When people undervalue their handwork, it is undervalued for all of us. Bless all of you that do charity work for your church, family, and close friends. For others, it is not doing anyone good when someone knits something of high quality for virtually free for someone who does not understand its true value. For those of us who do fiber art for a living, this is a disservice and contributes to the problem of booth sale losses and reticence of people to knit for a price. And for those who get those things at bargain-basement prices, they will never fully appreciate the value of either the piece or the time and effort of the artist, and they probably will end up using it for a floor rag or throwing it into the Goodwill bin because it was so cheap.
> 
> It is sad that people are unwilling to knit for others because they feel they have to work for free. Many of us are happy to knit or weave or spin or dye or crochet or quilt or anything else, at a fair wage, if people are interested. It is good to know where we all stand as far as being willing to accept a commission.


Well said!


----------



## Simpson (Mar 30, 2014)

I love to knit or crochet. If someone asked me to make something for them I think the price would depend on the time the project would take and the difficulty of the pattern. A baby blanket would probably be $25 to $30 along with the price of the yarn.


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

Simpson said:


> I love to knit or crochet. If someone asked me to make something for them I think the price would depend on the time the project would take and the difficulty of the pattern. A baby blanket would probably be $25 to $30 along with the price of the yarn.


I agree that sounds fare


----------



## oac53 (Jan 2, 2014)

Okay, you`ve gotten a lot of I would never charge anything. That`s not what you asked but got a lot of. This could be a fantastic business opportunity for you. For friends and relatives, if they ask you tell them to go and buy the yarn they like and you will make it for them, not charging for the time you put in because you love to knit. when you give a present and there is an admirer of your work and they would love to own a piece of your talent then be ready to not only be pleased that they appreciate your talent and would like a piece of your artistic talent. Do some research on etsy and see what they are going for. Or on ebay. Then come up with an amount comparable to your research. If you have the time why not make what you love to do pay off for you. That`s how businesses began centuries ago. It`s a door opening up for you via a spiritual sense. Good luck. After all who wouldn`t want to make money, being home, doing something they love, at your own leisure. lol


----------



## sallyfreedom (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow this got everyone out and talking
a friend of mine has an Etsy shop and sells Baby Blankets she charges $58.00 - they are her own designs and she keeps busy. check it out [email protected]
personally I think she should charge more, but she is retired and loves knitting


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

I say forget the fact that she's your sil and look at her as someone commissioning you to do a job. I have read all 14 pages of this, and I keep seeing look at etsy.com, which is fine, but it seems she is the one wanting to pay - why not send HER to look at things on there? That way she can see that whatever you come up with isn't totally unreasonable, and then maybe the two of you could sit down and come up with a plan for this massive task she's put before you.


----------



## maria pettus (Apr 24, 2014)

I too asked the same question.my son told me I'm not charging enough.(I charge my friends daughter $20.00,I also supply the yarn.My sons co-worker sells her baby blankets for,are you ready for this?$120.00,she told my son to tell me to stop giving my yarn and work away,I guess she's right,huh?


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

Ladies, ladies....this is not a massive task! The SIL wants additional blankets IF AND WHEN the other bridesmaids get pregnant. There is plenty of time to set a price for additional blankets. That conversation can take place when presenting the SIL with the finished (and beautiful, I am sure), blanket. for this first blanket, I personally would just do it for the cost of the yarn because The SIL obviously appreciates the quality of the work enough to use it as a gift. I take that as a compliment.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> I knit for the joy of knitting. I don't think I could ever charge what my time is worth. Consequently, I give away everything I knit. I would be happy with the yarn. Look at how much time that blanket is going to take--even assuming 16 hrs at $5 per hr, would be $80, plus the $40. Would anyone ever pay that? Some people say 3 times the cost of the yarn--again getting you to over $100. I don't know anyone that would pay that. If I were to make knitting a business, it would take the joy out of it.
> I do say no to making things for other people to give as gifts. I knit for family and friends (including my children's families and friends), church and winter items for a shelter. i also work full time. My to do list is too long.


Surprisingly enough there are people who will pay that much and more for a handknit item


----------



## orkchild (Jun 10, 2013)

My usual price for a easy knit project is 2.5 times the cost of yarn and it goes up from there. But for family the price is cost of materials plus $2.50 an hour for labor. That lets them know how much work I have put into the piece, without costing them an arm and a leg.


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

There is certainly nothing wrong in selling one's work, as many can't afford to knit and give everything away. One could ask, "Apart from the cost of yarn, what are you willing to pay to have it made?" If that figure is acceptable, then there's the answer. If not, then graciously decline.


----------



## vchavez (Nov 11, 2012)

What I do when someone asks me to knit or crochet a baby blanket and they don't like the price, I offer to teach them to knit or crochet, or ask them to buy the yarn and give me a smaller amount of money. (This way, they are aware of how expensive yarn can be.) I also explain the hours a baby blanket takes. (Some people don't realize the time it takes.) I also can't afford to give my crafts away. It looks like this person is going to have you knit a lot more baby blankets. I would be straight up front about the price, so that you won't regret it later.


----------



## vchavez (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree completely.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

cialea said:


> O
> Oh my you are probably right in people thinking it's less expensive...I am making a very good friend a baby blanket now... I sure hope she doesn't think that! The wool itself was $72.00... any tactful way to say this to her??? She will love it I know but now I am worried!


Give her the store receipt and say this is what I spent on the yarn.


----------



## Patricia Martinek (Jan 22, 2014)

Great idea! Also keep track of your knitting time and just casually mention how many hours it took you to make it. It will probably be much higher than either of you imagined. Happy knitting!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

lynnlassiter said:


> If you feel funny about chraging her, why not suggest that she take you to lunch, dinner, or even buy you a gift card for your favorite store/restaurant?


Great idea! I'll just "let" her take me to lunch, or give me a small gift card to the store where I buy lots of my yarn (it's a convenient location for her). :wink:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

jaybeedesigns said:


> I wonder if this craft calculator might be useful? http://www.craftcalculator.com/
> I have used it before. You input the cost of materials, hours worked and your level of expertise and it calculates a price for you. I have used it as a starting point at least, at times, and I found it useful.


Thank you for this most useful tool! While I wouldn't always charge what it works out to (especially for family), it's a great starting point and gives me an idea what market prices might be based on my skill level. :thumbup:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> I would have a talk with my SIL and ask what would be the maximin price she would pay for a gift for these special girls in her life if she were shopping at a baby boutique. It sounds like she wants to give a special gift to the babies. Knitting one baby blanket for free is one thing, but knitting 13 is quiet another. I would resent having to work on something someone is giving away, when there are things I personally want to knit. If you have been knitting for only a year, you probably need your stash plumped up. I think I would ask my SIL to buy two project purchase. One for her gift and one for something I want to knit. That way I wouldn't mind working on her's because I would be looking forward to working on mine.
> 
> I might add: If we place no value on the work of our hands, can we expect anyone else to?


I quite agree. I do place value on the work of my hands. I put lots of care and planning into anything I knit, especially when it's for someone else (most of my knitting so far in my first year!) And if I'm stuck doing gifts for her all the time, and don't have time to knit for myself or other close family members, I would get frustrated at that. I will definitely consider your excellent idea; thank you!

P.S. Hopefully all these 13 bridesmaids will not get married and have babies all at the same time! :lol:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

OddBodkin said:


> Although I don't usually take orders to make specific items, I do knit to sell because I really love knitting and crocheting and can not afford to buy all the yarn I would use. I don't knit time-consuming items to sell. Most average people won't buy or can't afford to pay for the time it takes to make a large afghan, for example. It's important, when knitting to sell, to make things that people will buy for a reasonable price. I knit hats and neck warmers and hair bands--those sorts of things. I think I average around $10 an hour plus the cost of the yarn.
> 
> I spend a lot of time on Etsy, looking at what other people are making and what they are charging. Mostly I'm looking for ideas about what's popular at the time.
> 
> ...


That is so true! If I were to sell my items in a wealthy resort-type setting, I would definitely sell them for what they are really worth. Wealthy people sometimes mistrust a bargain. It makes them wonder, "what's wrong with it?" Their loss & my profit! Now if I could only find a local market like that...maybe one of the local downtown tourist/"rich lady" shops would like to sell some of my one-of-a-kind, hand-knit purses! :roll: :wink:


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

BailaC said:


> How everyone here seems to undervalue their time and skills! Many of you seem to think that your time is worth less than minimum wage. While most people, many of whom don't appreciate the work and skill involved (even for a simple pattern) wouldn't (or couldn't afford to) pay what a hand knit baby blanket is worth. It really is worth well over a $100 or more (depending on materials, size and pattern). I'd explain to your SIL how many hours one of these blankets take. And you should decide if you want to spend x hours times 13 of your life knitting baby blankets for someone else to give as a gift. Your SIL may not realize how much she is asking of you.


Thank you! I totally agree, handcrafted items are way undervalued in today's society. It is only if someone has to do it themselves that they realize how much time and hard work goes into knitting, even a simple baby blanket.

I will try to think of a tactful way to let my SIL know how much work goes into each baby blanket. And I may not accept her request to make each and every one if I have other important items already in the works or waiting to be done. Who knows, once she realizes how much my work is really worth, she may decide to give store-bought gifts instead.

That doesn't change the fact that we are very good friends (besides being relatives) and I do want to help her in this endeavor. I'm sure we'll come to an agreement that works for both of us.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> Well I guess I am in the minority here. But I have charged my SIL, but it is for knitted sweaters that she has wanted. Since this is a gift your SIL will give to another, I see no reason why you should not charge her. Since the cost of the yarn was a little much for her I would only charge a small amount more $65-80 total. As you said it is an easy project and it won't take long to knit. But for future reference, I would tell her or another the price up front, Yarn x 2 or more depending on the difficulty of the project. I have had 'friends' who once they found out the cost of the yarn, they didn't want to have me knit anything. Some think because you like to knit, your time isn't worth anything.


Excellent advice! And I think it is so true that people think your time isn't worth anything because, "she loves knitting anyway!" I may have fostered this belief by always taking knitting to work on when we go over there every Sunday during football season to watch the game. But I think in the future, especially if her requests become more frequent, I will let her know up front how much my time is worth (at a discounted family price). :roll:


----------



## FrancesRose (May 3, 2014)

I, too don't charge for my knitting, although I have been asked many times to make things, mainly sweaters.

Unfortunately, knitting takes so long that I don't think many people would pay even $5 per hour, let alone a proper rate.

A sweater takes me 40 hours, unless it is a really complicated and large cable one, which takes nearly double that time.

I have found most people aren't even prepared to pay the price of the yarn and when you add an hourly rate to it, they can't see the value in it.

I don't think knitting is something you can make money out of.

Luckily most of us knit for the love of it and just give it away.

Another way to look at it is to ask yourself how much you would pay for a baby blanket if you bought it in a store.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

FrancesRose said:


> I, too don't charge for my knitting, although I have been asked many times to make things, mainly sweaters.
> 
> Unfortunately, knitting takes so long that I don't think many people would pay even $5 per hour, let alone a proper rate.
> 
> ...


What store are you shopping in for the blanket?


----------



## Parvin (Feb 8, 2014)

I was told I knit very well and people have asked me if I take orders, but I have always said I will not charge, even if they offered to get the wool, since it is a hassle to go with them, I do knit and gift so many times, that gives me so much of joy to know that they like my work so much.


----------



## crecol71 (Aug 21, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> I am working on a baby blanket for my SIL for her to give as a baby shower gift. She is paying for the yarn and choked up a little when I told her it was $40, but said to go ahead anyway. (I may have bought too much yarn, if so, I'll only charge her for what I need.) She also offered to pay me for my time. Since she is a close relative and we are good friends, I don't plan to charge her nearly as much as I would a mere acquaintance.
> 
> Here's my question: the blanket will be about 30" square, a basket weave stitch (easy) with a garter stitch border, and done on size 13 needles. It's a fairly easy project. Just for my info, what would y'all charge for something like this, if you were not doing it for a close friend or family member or charity? Like, if you were just selling it for what it's really worth? I would appreciate any info, thanks. I'm in my first year of knitting and I have been told I do really nice work, but I have never sold anything and would like to get some idea of an appropriate price. :roll:


I charge $45.00 Australian including yarn, to knit or crochet a baby blanket. I have done several for a customer and she is quite happy to pay that for a hand made item. I used to make items and give them away but, found that they were not always appreciated or looked after by many if they got them for nothing. Whether it be family or strangers I think a payment of some sort should be made. Mind you I do not use expensive yarn. I think it is up to you.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

elainjoyce said:


> My Son went to work one day and bragged on my Noah Ark Blanket. I ended up making 3 of them for his co-workers. I don't want to knit anymore. I charged $50.00 and it wasn't enough. Wasn't worth my time. That included the yarn cost to. I thought the cost would discourage the ladies.


That blanket is adorable!! I'd love to make one. Do you know where I can find the pattern?? I have not done a search on it yet but I may try in case you don't see this reply.


----------



## wooniemac (Nov 19, 2012)

16 years ago (before I learnt to crochet ),a lady showed me some lovely patterns of Baby Shawls. As my 2nd GS had just been born I ordered a Shawl to be made especially for him.Granted it was beautiful,but I had it crocheted in Acrylic as I knew my daughter would never value Pure Wool.Now 16 years ago I paid $45.00 AUD. I recently knitted the Noahs' Ark Baby Blanket for my due soon GN and it was time consuming. This is a gift to my niece.But now my SIL and Brother have asked me to create another as they have friends who are also due to have a baby.Now I was told that they would pay me.... The last time I was asked to make a size 2 Jumper with Trains and My Brothers' GS, (made in Pure Wool )which I did ,and that they would reimburse me for the Wool and also they live 500 ks away so postage was part , but have never been paid.So in regards to payment as such each to their own.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

wooniemac said:


> 16 years ago (before I learnt to crochet ),a lady showed me some lovely patterns of Baby Shawls. As my 2nd GS had just been born I ordered a Shawl to be made especially for him.Granted it was beautiful,but I had it crocheted in Acrylic as I knew my daughter would never value Pure Wool.Now 16 years ago I paid $45.00 AUD. I recently knitted the Noahs' Ark Baby Blanket for my due soon GN and it was time consuming. This is a gift to my niece.But now my SIL and Brother have asked me to create another as they have friends who are also due to have a baby.Now I was told that they would pay me.... The last time I was asked to make a size 2 Jumper with Trains and My Brothers' GS, (made in Pure Wool )which I did ,and that they would reimburse me for the Wool and also they live 500 ks away so postage was part , but have never been paid.So in regards to payment as such each to their own.


The next time your brother and SIL mention that they will pay you simply ask them what happened to the pay for the Jumper they promised. A gentle, quiet statement without emotion is usually enough to back them off. "Once burnt twice shy."


----------



## FrancesRose (May 3, 2014)

No store in particular. It was suggested just to give an idea of how much they sell for.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

elainjoyce said:


> My Son went to work one day and bragged on my Noah Ark Blanket. I ended up making 3 of them for his co-workers. I don't want to knit anymore. I charged $50.00 and it wasn't enough. Wasn't worth my time. That included the yarn cost to. I thought the cost would discourage the ladies.


I think your work is absolutely beautiful! Your blankets are worth far more than $50! Those who bought them probably thought they were getting a terrific bargain.

Please give yourself a break and then do knit again. But as many others are saying, don't do any more work you don't want to do. And if you take commissioned work, tell them up front what you want to charge, and charge a price that's more fair to you! I'd charge at least $200 for a blanket as nice as the one you made, minimum.

I'm learning tons reading all the answers to my initial question. I'm still not through the whole thread yet. I am very grateful for all the advice!


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

FrancesRose said:


> No store in particular. It was suggested just to give an idea of how much they sell for.


I'm not familiar with your area but in mine we have high end stores that sell very high quality products and we have big box stores that sell products that are made in sweat shops and do not hold up under constant use. The products are usually priced accordingly. Therefore where one shops would help to determine the price of the blanket which could vary drastically.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Patricia Martinek said:


> I cannot help but chip in again. We do things for our family and close friends that we would not willingly do for others for free. I do not understand why this should extend to strangers or acquaintances. I do not expect my friend Kim to clean my house for free, just because she loves to clean, or have someone cook for my family for just the cost of groceries. My husband does not expect his climbing partner to provide free or reduced-price business shipping just because they are friends.
> 
> When people undervalue their handwork, it is undervalued for all of us. Bless all of you that do charity work for your church, family, and close friends. For others, it is not doing anyone good when someone knits something of high quality for virtually free for someone who does not understand its true value. For those of us who do fiber art for a living, this is a disservice and contributes to the problem of booth sale losses and reticence of people to knit for a price. And for those who get those things at bargain-basement prices, they will never fully appreciate the value of either the piece or the time and effort of the artist, and they probably will end up using it for a floor rag or throwing it into the Goodwill bin because it was so cheap.
> 
> It is sad that people are unwilling to knit for others because they feel they have to work for free. Many of us are happy to knit or weave or spin or dye or crochet or quilt or anything else, at a fair wage, if people are interested. It is good to know where we all stand as far as being willing to accept a commission.


You've given me a lot to think about. In many ways I can see that it is not fair to charge nothing or just a token price for something my SIL plans to give to someone I don't even know. I may do the first one for minimal cost, but maybe tell her that in the future I'll have to charge a certain amount. I have made many gifts already for family and I love doing those. But I'm finding that knitting this baby blanket is not as fun because I don't even know if the recipient will appreciate it, or even like it. And she won't even know who made it. So I'm starting to sour on the whole idea of doing 13 basically "cost-of-yarn-only" baby blankets in the future, for who knows how long.

Also, since my SIL kind of choked when I told her the yarn cost $40, I don't think she had any idea of the cost of yarn, and I don't think she has any idea of how much work goes into knitting. Sometimes knitters make it look so easy! And I can see how continuing to devalue my work makes it harder for someone else who sells theirs to charge a fair price. Definitely a lot to think about, thank you so much for your input!


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> I say forget the fact that she's your sil and look at her as someone commissioning you to do a job. I have read all 14 pages of this, and I keep seeing look at etsy.com, which is fine, but it seems she is the one wanting to pay - why not send HER to look at things on there? That way she can see that whatever you come up with isn't totally unreasonable, and then maybe the two of you could sit down and come up with a plan for this massive task she's put before you.


Great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Or you could tell your SIL that there are lots of very nice handmade baby blankets for sale on Etsy and suggest she choose one of those for the gifts. There would be no difference to the recipients if the blanket were made by a stranger unknown to your SIL or if it were made by you. Maybe your SIL just doesn't realize how to find other blankets.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I have told people that have asked that I would feel to presured to knit for anyone else. I love to make gifts and never mind when Family or close friends say "If I have a baby I hope I get one". We have so many babies coming now that I may have to waot for Christmas (not sure which one) or first Birthdays to make something.
If I were you I would make sure your Sister in Law tells other family members this is a unique plan and you have said you wouldn/t be able to do this for everyone. I would have her buy the yarn and if she wants to pay a small amt is just fine.
She is fortunate to have a friend SIL like you.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

farmkiti said:


> Normally I wouldn't charge my SIL either. The only reason I'm charging my SIL anything at all is because she told me she would want more of these in the future. Her daughter (my niece) had 13 bridesmaids at her wedding and my SIL told me she plans to ask me to knit one baby blanket for each one, when/if they have their first baby. My SIL is very well off, and if I don't charge her anything, she will be embarrassed to ask me for more in the future. I know her very well, and if she knows I'm not going to charge her something for my work, she won't ask me to do another one for her. And since we are such good friends, I do want to knit these blankets for her to give. She can be known as the friend's mom who always brings hand-knit items. So I plan to charge her $10 or so, just a token sum. :wink:
> I am in a similar situation but with a close friend/neighbor in that she pays me well for anything I do for her. She does not want to be obligated to me so I do get paid. This does not come up very often, but she is so grateful to have someone who can do things for her. I believe it's different when you are asked to make something and they offer to pay you, If you don't accept, I believe that in the future this could result in bad feelings between the two of you. Each situation is different, however, in your case where you will be asked to make multiple items, payment, I feel, is in order. I think an amount that will make you feel appreciated, and that she will not feel she is taken advantage of will be fair. We don't value ourselves enough, IMHO.
> My question is what would other people charge if it was just for an acquaintance, or even just a regular old "customer." :roll:


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Linda6885 said:


> Well I guess I am in the minority here. But I have charged my SIL, but it is for knitted sweaters that she has wanted. Since this is a gift your SIL will give to another, I see no reason why you should not charge her. Since the cost of the yarn was a little much for her I would only charge a small amount more $65-80 total. As you said it is an easy project and it won't take long to knit. But for future reference, I would tell her or another the price up front, Yarn x 2 or more depending on the difficulty of the project. I have had 'friends' who once they found out the cost of the yarn, they didn't want to have me knit anything. Some think because you like to knit, your time isn't worth anything.


I agree completely. :thumbup:


----------



## Patricia Martinek (Jan 22, 2014)

I just invoiced a client over $800 for two complicated large scarves, a cabled slouch hat, and cabled fingerless gloves, all handspun. She is thrilled to have these done exactly as she had ordered. I would not have done it for free, and she would not have gotten what she wanted if someone was not willing to do it. We both feel happy, and I feel valued for the over 80 hours I spent doing it.


----------



## Dust mote (May 4, 2014)

I just finished three baby blankets for a friend. They were fairly time consuming, with two having five colors each, one was a chevron design size 34 x 40, the second was a solid color lace design with garter stitch borders about 32 x 32 and the third was five color Entrelac blanket 36 x 40. I charged $50 for each and she was very happy. I've attached pics of two of them


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

BailaC said:


> How everyone here seems to undervalue their time and skills! Many of you seem to think that your time is worth less than minimum wage. While most people, many of whom don't appreciate the work and skill involved (even for a simple pattern) wouldn't (or couldn't afford to) pay what a hand knit baby blanket is worth. It really is worth well over a $100 or more (depending on materials, size and pattern). I'd explain to your SIL how many hours one of these blankets take. And you should decide if you want to spend x hours times 13 of your life knitting baby blankets for someone else to give as a gift. Your SIL may not realize how much she is asking of you.


I agree it really frosts my tushie when I go to a craft fair and see handmade baby blankets done in nice pattern for $20

:shock: ,,NO WONDER the public thinks our knitting should be inexpensive!


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

I heard .75c per ounce??? or is it .75c per yard???


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Lunch sounds like a great idea.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Dust mote said:


> I just finished three baby blankets for a friend. They were fairly time consuming, with two having five colors each, one was a chevron design size 34 x 40, the second was a solid color lace design with garter stitch borders about 32 x 32 and the third was five color Entrelac blanket 36 x 40. I charged $50 for each and she was very happy. I've attached pics of two of them


Your blankets are beautiful! I have no idea how hard it is to do Entrelac, but I plan to learn someday. :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Dust mote (May 4, 2014)

Thank you Debi. Entrelac is much easier than it appears. Lion Brand has this pattern called Tumbling Blocks, I think and their directions are clear and easy to follow.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

grasshopper said:


> Do you mean raising them (chooks) or eating them? (I love the internet as I am quite new at this.) Here we are about almost 6000 miles apart and sending messages in minutes. I live in the Houston, Texas area.


I meant I love raising them, they are such characters, each with their own personality and voice. Yes, really. Of course they all have names too...

It is great isn't it, this internet thing, I love it.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

Beautiful blankets!


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

I love Australia.............visited NSW, the Gold Coast and Tasmania for 6 weeks about 30 years ago. I am quite sure there have been a lot if changes since then. (Especially the Opera House in Sydney.) I do so love to travel. I have been to 6 continents, about 15 countries and hope to do many more before I am institutionalized! (Just kidding, of course.) I have 3 more major places I want to visit, the Scandinavian countries, Norway, Sweden, and Denmark. Also want to go to Japan and Rio!    (Now we are really getting away from knitting!)


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

To Annalisse: the above message was meant for you. Or should I have addressed it to "Chooks and pink roses?"


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

How about you charge her $40 and tell her you are putting it into a lunch fund to use when you take her grandchildren for an outing. That way she is "paying" but you are also giving back to the family.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

Where can I find the instructions for the top one?.............the one called "Entrelac".........I just love it and I prefer to knit than crochet.


----------



## Dust mote (May 4, 2014)

Lion Brand has the pattern. It's called Tumbling Blocks, I think. It's an easy to follow pattern once you get the hang of picking up stitches etc.


----------



## Solitaire (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I think $40 sounds very reasonable for a baby blanket, especially made on the larger needles. I knit a lot for gifts, but if I am asked to make something, no matter who, I charge for it. A friend of mine asked me if I would knit a baby set for her (hat, sweater and booties). I charged her $75 for it and she didn't bat an eye, and ordered two more after that. One of my very best friends orders scarves from me all the time. Depending on the pattern and time, she has paid as much as $70 for one. I let her pick the patterns and yarns. I knit for my sister and charge her also.


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 26, 2014)

Don't you pick up stitches by knitting into the back of the stitch in the row below? (Referring to the Tumbling Blocks pattern.) I have been knitting much longer than I have been crocheting..


----------



## Dust mote (May 4, 2014)

Not in Entrelac, but it is a method used in other patterns.


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

Think about getting your $ price for the yarn and then for your time lunch or dinner. Even if its family.


----------



## Solitaire (Apr 24, 2012)

I agree with jmohara7! Sounds like perfect payment, dinner!


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

alvadee said:


> I wouldn't charge my SIL. That's just me though.


I wouldn't either. I would never charge anything I made for a close friend or a family member. If you can't give a gift made with love and from your heart, then don't give one - that is my motto.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Joan Thelma said:


> I wouldn't either. I would never charge anything I made for a close friend or a family member. If you can't give a gift made with love and from your heart, then don't give one - that is my motto.


The point was, though, that this is NOT a gift of love for a SIL. but for the SIL to give as a gift to someone else that the knitter may not even know. The SIL will have to go to a shop to buy a gift if the knitter won't make this one for her.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Joan Thelma said:


> I wouldn't either. I would never charge anything I made for a close friend or a family member. If you can't give a gift made with love and from your heart, then don't give one - that is my motto.


The point was, though, that this is NOT a gift of love for a SIL. but for the SIL to give as a gift to someone else that the knitter may not even know. The SIL will have to go to a shop to buy a gift if the knitter won't make this one for her.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree with Gundi2 I need the money to buy more yarn to make more things to sell to get more money to buy more yarn. 


Hi my name is Miss Magnolia and I have a knitting problem.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

grasshopper said:


> I love Australia.............visited NSW, the Gold Coast and Tasmania for 6 weeks about 30 years ago. I am quite sure there have been a lot if changes since then. (Especially the Opera House in Sydney.) I do so love to travel. I have been to 6 continents, about 15 countries and hope to do many more before I am institutionalized! (Just kidding, of course.) I have 3 more major places I want to visit, the Scandinavian countries, Norway, Sweden, and Denmark. Also want to go to Japan and Rio!    (Now we are really getting away from knitting!)


Glad you like Oz, it's a pretty good place to live. I'm a stay at home, not one much for travel, but we did go to Europe 7 years ago for 6 weeks, it was wonderful, seeing all those amazing places.....No desire to go anywhere else though.


----------

